# Lynn Lange's 88lbs. bluecat(today)....



## BuckeyeTom

Howdy all! Doc called earlier and was all excited to tell me about Lynn's 88lbs. Blue and the 2nd place finish(4fish-127.9 lbs.) at the USCats Tourney today at West Point Kentucky. Great job guys!!!!

I'm sure Doc will fill us in on the rest. Can't wait to see the pic!!!!

OHCC meeting tomorrow! I'll post our schedule asap.

Good cattin and God bless -- Buckeye Tom


----------



## Chuck P.

88 lb Blue Cat? 


Can't wait to see that pic...Congrats Lynn...


----------



## flathunter

WOW, is all I can say to that!


----------



## Warpath

All I can say is wow and congrats. I can't wait for the photo either.

Eric


----------



## DavidWS10

Madcatter called me while I was at BPS getting another reel and told me that Lynn's 88# Blue was a new US Cats all time big fish record. I can't wait to see these pics. I guess this means we've got a new Ohio River OGF record. Way to go Doc and Lynn!!!


----------



## lureboy98

Congratulations on the nice cat!!!


----------



## skipjack11

What can I say?  That's great news! Congrats. Lynn.


----------



## Doctor

I'm not sure who the proudest is, as we share the joy with this big fish this is a great cat that Lynn caught during a US Cats tournament, details to follow later.........Doc 











Here's Larry holding it up prior to release back into the river the Blue was 55 inches in length, as soon as we shoved him in the water he bolted off......Doc














I did add to the team effort with this 31 pounder that came off of the same spot the 88# came off of only 15 min. after netting her big fish.



















Circle hook buried solid in the corner of his mouth!!!










This fish was in the net in one scoop, I'm very good at it Lynn has given me lots of practice over the years 










In the livewell and getting this bigboy prepared. All this time I'm going freakin nuts, I might be 52 years old but I was like a 18 year old kid with a new toy, Lynn on the other hand was cool and calm.










Live well is on and everything is a go, the livewell I built is 60 gallons and has a 750Gallon per hour pump I also added airstones in the bottom and have an air pump with dual outlets, so this guy was never in any peril while in the livewell, at the weigh-in we left him in the livewell till it was time to take him to the scales, when I went to get him out he went nuts on me, but I wrestled him out and handed him to Donnie and Larry and they took him to the scales, everything went crazy after that our only concern was to get him weighed, pictures taken and get him back into the water as quickly as possible, thanks Donnie and Larry once again you guys were there to handle a trophy fish and help return a monster to his home, Also thanks to BillGfish as he had contacted me early in the week about the Shad were in at Grand Lake, Lynn caught her fish on the head section of a 16" Shad.










Here I am getting ready to release the big girl into the river.










Another shot just prior to release. We were doing high fives all around when this fish bolted for the river, it was cool indeed.


----------



## DavidWS10

Lord, that Blue is a BEAST!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711

congrats!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker

holy bajeeze us.. way to go lynn... i know doc learned everything from ya..  
i can't see the pics either..grrrr


----------



## rac123

GOOD golly MOLLY!what a fish!!!Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## UFM82

That is a lifetime fish. So, now whatcha' gonna do to top that? LOL

UFM82

Very, very impressive catch. Nice job by both of you.


----------



## Fishyguy

I cant see the pics either???


----------



## flathunter

I cant see the pics?


----------



## mrfishohio

Cool, but there's only little red X's where the pictures ought to be.  
Hard to believe you didn't take 1st place with that one in the boat. Must be a great spot for big fish.


----------



## mrfishohio

Are you sure it's a US Cats tournament ? It's not listed in their schedule? US Cats tournament schedule (click) 
I was hoping to see some pictures of it there..... 

Okay, here it is ? Lists it as Indiana access.....Complete tournaments(click) 
Shoot, I can't wait to see the pictures !! Good goin' Lynn. Want to hear the whole story too.


----------



## misfit

congrats,lynn.i can't see the pics either,but 88 pounds is one great fish.
i'm always trying to get my wife to fish with me,but you're a great example of why i'm sometimes glad she doesn't  
i'd probably cry if she whooped up on me like you do doc  
but then again,i'd be as proud as i know he is of you,and thrilled to see her make a catch like that   


ps.....doc,can you post the pics in a different format so we all can see them?


----------



## Zfish

Doc and Lynn ... Way to go you two. I cant wait to see the pics. May I ask what what pound test you guys were using to be able to pull in an 88lb cat and what kinda reels?  Doc when we going fishing by the way. Or should I ask Lynn to take me  LOL


----------



## Baitkiller

Doc & Lynn

Congrats to Lynn on such a monster Blue!!!!

It looks like this year is going to even get better for you two with both of you getting your personal best cats already in "05". I guessing this is Lynn's PB Blue Cat.

Congrats Again
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## atrkyhntr

CONGRATS Doc & Lynn








That is a super fish WTG!!!


----------



## Doctor

Not sure why the OGF site is not pulling up the pictures so I uploaded them on my satellite website they should be up on here now, one note under our avatar it says Doc/Lynn chasing Godzilla, that has been there since we joined this site, Godzilla showed up this weekend .......Doc


----------



## atrkyhntr

WOW even larger looking then I thought AWESOME!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21

nice fish!!! congrads!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Some cat! You can only go up from here. Congratulations. That's the fish of several lifetimes for most folks.


----------



## mrfishohio

What a hog !!! Funny how she just had to top your big fish, and so soon afterwards too !! She might've let you bask in the glory for at least a year. Way to go Lynn ! You two are off to a great season, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## fishsticks

wow nice fish doc and lynn. i bet your mouth dropped and hit the water when you saw that thing come to the surface . thats going to be hard to top . thats a hawg.


----------



## Fishyguy

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TritonBill

That is one impressive catch!!! Great job Lynn and Doc!!


----------



## catking

Couldn't have happened to a better bunch of anglers. You guys ROCK !!! Nice going Lynn  ...By the way, the pics show up for me quite well, and I have SLOW dial up . They loaded without a problem ... I see Larry over on the side in Pic # 1 looking like a deer caught in the headlights  ........ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TIGHTLINER

Incredible! Way to go guys! Keep chasing that record......TightLines!


----------



## Doctor

Catking,
All the pictures are coming from my second website, nothing is loading up from OGF also no notifacations about posting to this thread is not being sent to my e-mail and it is enabled....Doc


----------



## madcatter

Well lynn,s back kickin to all our butts again, But this time she set the record a little higher than we would like! But we all have a big wieght to top this year,man theres been some big fish caught year already! weve got chris with his best, doc with his best, and now lynn with this MONSTER! Great jobs guys, as always thanks for a great time and ill speak for all our anglers out here(Thanks for taking such great care of this beast,she is once again swimming free and heathy and gonna make some big babies!)
Great job MR.& Mrs Lange!


----------



## Lewis

Man,what an awesome Catfish!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## firecat

Catking I was not caught in the headlights I was trying to catch my breath. I had just handed the fish to lynn and Dad for the pictures. What an awesome fish. I'm just glad it was my family that i had to lose to. Donnie and I got our work cut out for us this year trying to best that fish. Congrats Lynn and Dad.


----------



## bigjohn513

way to go Lynn!!!!...didnt take you long to beat doc's new big fish did it...lol


----------



## ShakeDown

WOW! That's just obnoxiously huge  Congrats!!!


----------



## catfishhunter33

congrats on the second place finish
and on lynn's big fish!!!


----------



## Baitkiller

Doc

After looking at the photos, I think you need a bigger net guy.

   


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## ohiocatchaser

LOL It's a hog i knew it was only time until you hooked onto "Brutis"
josh


----------



## ohiocatan

i sighned on with my buddys name but good fish and tell lynn ill give her props cause she's whoopin up on me on these dang blues 
josh


----------



## bill_gfish

WOW team lange great fish. Glad I could help with the shad! Were there alot of shad in there when ya went? Was wondering how ya did. Seems they are thinned out at night lately when I go. congrats

bill


----------



## Doctor

Bill, 

Yes threw 2 times had 50 in the net each time filled that white cooler of mine up and I was done, tough dragging that net up off the bottom, had a couple that went 20 inches most were in the 16 inch range, thanks again for the heads up..........Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon

Doc, Im speechless


----------



## Fishman

Congrats on the amazing fish! Doc always told me his wife out fishes him  Guess he wasn't lying!

What state were you guys fishing in? Indiana?


----------



## fishingfool

Great Job, Lynn and Doc too, I guess somebody had to net that monster. Just kidding Doc. But I showed my wife that pic and it ignited her fishing desire again. Because some how she always get's the biggest fish when she does come fishing with me. And they do (our mates) love them bragging rights, But that's cool with with me just to have my wife out there with me.....


----------



## Fishinfreak

Doctor said:


> Bill,
> 
> Yes threw 2 times had 50 in the net each time filled that white cooler of mine up and I was done, tough dragging that net up off the bottom, had a couple that went 20 inches most were in the 16 inch range, thanks again for the heads up..........Doc


Nice fish to bring to the scales.Now i want to see a pic of a 20 inch shad.Don`t see that many of those.


----------



## Doctor

The two at the top are 26 inches long, most of the rest are between 16 and 20 inches long, came out of Grand Lake St. Marys we vacuum pack them up for later in the season only problem is you can only get about 2 in a bag when there this big.....Doc

Fishman........launch site was out of Kentucky below Louisville


----------



## crappielooker

daaayum doc..you weren't kiddin me when you told me on the phone how big they are.. big baits for big pigs..heh heh


----------



## Tee

WOW! Doc and Lynn, Congradulations on an incredible fish! Thats a great way to start out the new year!! It couldn't have happend to better people! Way to GO!!


----------



## dip

can't think of anyone that deserved a blue whale like that more than TEAM LANGE! bet lynn and doc are still shaking!


----------



## crappielooker

dip..this will tell ya somethin..i hope..
i called and talked to congrats doc and lynn, the whole time doc was talkin like a kid in a candy store..  the way he talked about their catches made me wantin to go fishin right then and there..eventho the weather here was crap..lol.. never heard him sooo excited...  hell i would be too..


----------



## Flipp

What pig of a cat. Hell of job guys congrats.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Doc and Lynn CONGRATS again...
When things settle down a tad ( couple years from now ) can you let us know what you used to catch this awesome beast with... rod...reel...line...bait (cut/live)
THANKS


----------



## big_b16

Awsome fish Team Lange! You all think a muskie will go after one of those freak shad. Heck, I may just go to GLSM to fish for shad...

BB


----------



## Doctor

Ok for the details, the Blue took a 16" Shad head, the Shad was 16" long and I had cut him off just behind the gills, real big as Lynn just dropped it down right behind the boat and let the current carry it behind us. 15 min. had gone by when I noticed the rod tip bounce and I said something to Lynn then the tip just started down and never stopped, Lynn got the rod out of the holder the drag had already broke loose on the reel and the fish headed down river, during this time it was pouring down rain with hale and thunder and lightning, to make things worse two more rods went down those I got in the boat both were 5# Blues, they really wanted to make things rough on us as Lynn's Blue was right below the boat. Lynn fought that fish for about 30 min. when we got the first look at her about 25 yards behind the boat, she came to the surface and opened her mouth, I went totaly crazy as I thought the fish was a 50#, she came up 2 more times just behind the boat and out of reach from the net, each time I'm looking hard for where that circle hook is at, finally she came up right beside the boat, I slipped her head in and she kicked her tail and swam into the net, we brought her along side the boat, I looked down at her and just couldn't believe how big it was, with a combined effort we somehow snapped her out of the water and laid it on the floor of the boat, Time 40 min from when the rod went down, Lynn grabbed the camera and I went freakin nuts, I bet that fish was in the livewell in 5 min. I was moving so fast it was unreal, then we just started celebrating, I estimated the fish at 85# so I was real close, to help things out the one rod that we forgot about it then went down and I boated a 31# Blue we were way down river, I had three livewells full and we decided to head to the ramp, boy good thing as the boat was straining to head back to make things worse 6 barges between us and the weigh-in which consumed a huge amount of fuel, to make a long story short we came in on vapors, but plenty of people knew we were low on fuel so everybody said if you run out call us. I'm still so pumped up about this fish, it is going to be such a long week, thanks everyone for listening to me rant about Lynn's fish, I'm a real happy Man and so so proud of Lynn, the fish was caught on a large Shad head using Berkley Big game 25# test line with a 50# test leader tied to a Gamakatsu 8/0 circle hook with a 6'6" Shakespeare Ugly stick and an ABU 6500 reel ...........Doc


----------



## crappielooker

daang...thats a big hook..lol..


----------



## mrfishohio

Okay, that's the story I was waiting for, just for the record, where was the hook ? Was it in the rubbery lip?? That's where alot of big blues get hooked. Have to be careful not to rip it out with too much pressure. Good job on the fish, you mentioned Lynn grabbed the camera...are you going to post those shots too ??  I want to see all of them.....


----------



## atrkyhntr

WOW that story, if you savor each word, it is as incredible as the fish itself...
Take your time and let every moment soak in...
I'd like to post one or all of your photos on my website if that is Ok to remind eveyone what was, is and can be if we regulate for our fishing future...


----------



## Doctor

MrFishOhio,
All the pictures we have are on this website,another friend of mine called me last night and he said he has additional pictures, he is burning the CD and dropping it in the mail for us, most of his pictures are as we are removing the fish from the livewell, the hook is in the very corner of her mouth but the flesh was not thinned out it was very thick, I really think that this was a very young female because the recurved teeth were still razor sharp and still very long as they penetrated the kevlar glove that I had on my hand. Most older fish they would have been worn down and smooth from age.

When I took her out of the livewell and put her up over the side of the boat Donnie cradled her in his arms she bit down hard on my hand, Larry had to reach in and pry her mouth open to be able to free my hand, Man did that hurt plus the fact that Donnie had swung around and was moving away from the boat and dragging me with the fish 

Clyde, If it will aid the effort in the regulation of these trophy fish by all means help yourself to the pictures and the story.

Thank you one and all, this is one of the greatest memories that Lynn and I will be able to share with each other and our Grandchildren, it was especially thrilling that my son, Larry, his partner Dave, my best friend Donnie, Donnies partner Howard, and my great friend James Noles were all there to witness this massive fish, pictures just don't do this fish justice, but being there and being a part of this event will never be forgotten..........Thanks.........Doc


----------



## atrkyhntr

> When I took her out of the livewell and put her up over the side of the boat Donnie cradled her in his arms she bit down hard on my hand, Larry had to reach in and pry her mouth open to be able to free my hand, Man did that hurt plus the fact that Donnie had swung around and was moving away from the boat and dragging me with the fish


...we get a little more with each additional post


----------



## truck

WoW,congrats Lyn!!!What a great fish  May be a long time before you do better than that one.Good going to all that helped release it in good shape


----------



## LEADOFFMAN

Awesome fish, awesome story!!! One to pass from generation to generation. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flatchaser

Hey, Doc & Lynn. I just seen the pics of the monster. Great job you two, keep it up. Will have to hook up one day down there.

Travis


----------



## Hook N Book

Oh my God...that's a reel Monster. Congratulations on a once in a life time fish! The bar has been raised...now for the encore.  
That is truly an incredible fish...Good work!


----------



## BMagill

Congratulations! I think I would sink my boat just trying to get something that big over the side!

I gotta ask - what did the tourney winning catch look like? I would think you guys would've been tough to beat.


----------



## hunterm

Way to go TEAM LANGE!!!! That is a great story and one heck of a fish


----------



## jwfish

Now that is a catfish you could here the music from jaws when that fish came to the top.Doc I think you are going to need a bigger boat.Great job girls and guys.


----------



## crappiebub

Great job Lynn!
http://www.uscats.org/salt_river_access_05.htm


----------



## katfish

Congratulations!
Fabulous fish Lynn


----------



## GMR_Guy

Thanks for the pictures and the story. The photo of how that thing laying in the net on the bottom of the boat is unreal That thing is HUGE! Congratulations on catching a fish of the size that most of us will only dream about.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Doc, 

Are you guys going to send pics to Gama & Shakesphere, Berkley, Abu, etc.... being that this was during a turney, your bound to get something from them.

Man, I am so happy for you guys. I gotta here the story from you persoanlly, when we go out. I;m lookign forward to seeing how excited you were. What a great job both of you guys derseve it.


----------



## mrfishohio

How about the length 55", weight 88# and girth ??


----------



## Doctor

Jim,
Never got the girth have no idea other than it was huge


----------



## FISHNASTY

You two are pretty awesome, hope to see you at cripple creek this year, always enjoy hearing your stories
Nasty


----------



## Doctor

Hi everyone this is Lynn,

Thank you all for the response to our trophy fish, she sure was pretty and she is out there still swimming around, it was a great thrill for Tim and I, we got lucky and between the two of us we were able to enjoy a great fish together..........Thank you all..............Lynn


----------



## atrkyhntr

CONGRATS Lynn..
I am sure I speak for most of us here that we almost feel like proud parents when one of our own OGF family does something as super as what you 2 have done BRAVO!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk

Congrats, that is really cool


----------



## Doctor

Thanks for the Avatar Jim that is so cool.............Doc and Lynn


----------



## bigjohn513

Lynn, there was no luck to it...you put in the time...the effort...and the skills...saturday was just reward day...and other than myself...im glad it was you!!


----------



## Shortdrift

Congratulation's on a fabulous catch!  Thank's for sharing the pictures and the comments.  Hope you catch that fish again in a couple years.


----------



## mrfishohio

It is a cool avatar...I thought you'd like the Godzilla !!


----------



## UFM82

Seems more fitting. Maybe "BlueZilla". I like that too. 

UFM82


----------



## Jitterbug

A truly remarkable fish!! What I wouldn't do to get that on the end of my line for a few minutes. Congratulations!!


----------



## Doctor

This quote came from a friend of mine and it sums it up pretty good;


CONGRATULATIONS Lynn! 
Now Tim, you do understand that that picture just further emphasizes the idea of "who the REAL fisherperson is" and who she lets drive the boat, pull the anchor, and hang out with her........









And since my wife fishes with me I am probably speaking from experience..... 

GREAT JOB BOTH OF YOU! 

Tee


----------



## atrkyhntr

hahahaa
"ain't it the thruth"
When is the next road (fishing) trip Doc?


----------



## H2O Mellon

Doc, How hard would it have been to keep that alive during the summer months? Just decided to go back & relook at all the pics. Absouletely great. You guys deserved that more than anyone I could think of. Your going to have to give me a lesson on circle hooks, becasue seeing that I now an convinced that they can handle big fish.


----------



## Doctor

Mellon,
It would be a lot tougher, cold water holds more oxygen than warm water, during warmer weather we have to continually change the water out every couple of hours, I also carry ice jugs on board the boat to keep the water cooler during the summer months I use them in my Greyline tank for bait also.
A buddy of mine is a Biologist and he has taught me about the care of both little and big fish, you have to keep an eye on there gills, they need to remain the dark red color and the fish needs to be moving those gills about every 10 seconds or so, there eyes need to be clear, if they start clouding up or look like there turning white the fish is suffering from lack of oxygen.
I think we have only lost one fish while fishing tournaments and it was a Blue and really don't know why we lost it, I check the livewells almost every 15 min. while there on board the boat, when it's really hot outside we won't put them in the livewells we D ring them and put them over the side of the boat where they can cruise in the current, we will put them in the livewells when we go to move. Thanks again for your comments...........Doc


----------



## Gary

That is an amazing story to go along with an amazing fish. Great job Lynn!! You too Doc. Not just anybody could net a monster blue on the first dip like that. She's been training you all these years for it, huh?  

Congratulations Team Lange!!

--Gary


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

thats a huge fish! anyone wanna give me some good shovel/blue spots on the ohio river around cincinnati.... thanks


----------

